# Disney Land Castle ToneMapped/HDR/Filters



## vipgraphx

Here is two styles of tone mapping along with other processing software I used Photo Shop CS5 and Nik color effex




Disney Castle BlackWhite by VIPGraphX, on Flickr




Disney Castle Colored by VIPGraphX, on Flickr





I have a Cousin who is a Disney fanatic and When we were there this past summer I took a picture of the castle. Of course I had to crop it because who wants a picture with people you do not know in the picture. (sometimes) This is going to be a gift to her for Christmas enlarged on a canvas.

What say you....love/hate it??


----------



## BastiaanImages

The second one has a good 'vibe' like it very much. The first one seems a bit dark (not colourwise but moodwise, making any sense?). And I think the horizon isn't 100% level.


----------



## Iam4StL

I do like the effect.  I am also a Disney Fanatic, and you can finds 4 years of my Disney photos here if you want to send your cousin the link.  WILKERSON PHOTOGRAPHY's Photo Galleries at pbase.com


----------



## Bynx

First time I saw B&W from a color pic have a really different feel to it. Looks like the castle of some evil creature with a really interesting dungeon in the basement. Now the pink version is no place for evil but the home to some really good looking chick with problems of her own.


----------



## janok

I love the discrete colors in #2. Great processing.


----------



## vipgraphx

janok said:


> I love the discrete colors in #2. Great processing.



Thanks! Means a lot I know you are good at what you do so yeah thanks!



Bynx said:


> First time I saw B&W from a color pic have a really different feel to it. Looks like the castle of some evil creature with a really interesting dungeon in the basement. Now the pink version is no place for evil but the home to some really good looking chick with problems of her own.



I was going for a different vibe than the norm My cousin's birthday is in October and so thought it would be cool to do the dark side of Disney that people don't talk about :lmao:.....


----------



## Bynx

Bynx said:


> First time I saw B&W from a color pic have a really different feel to it. Looks like the castle of some evil creature with a really interesting dungeon in the basement. Now the pink version is no place for evil but the home to some really good looking chick with problems of her own.



I was going for a different vibe than the norm My cousin's birthday is in October and so thought it would be cool to do the dark side of Disney that people don't talk about :lmao:.....[/QUOTE]

Its funny you say that. I just picked up an ebook.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I havent read it yet. Ive got 4 more ahead of it.


----------

